# Late temp rise after o



## Beckic

HI

for all those who temp....

Despite TTC for years I only recently started temping - and I have noticed that I have a big temp rise about 2 days after my O pains stop. I havnt worried about it before cos I thought that maybe its normal for OV pains to stop prior to O and that my temperature rise was correct as the date of my ovulation.

However, this month I had an ultrasound on thursday (cd 16) and they saw a follie about to pop - I was also having O pain Thursday and Friday - and got a positive OPK on thursday as well so though I would have ovulated then - however its sunday today and still no temp rise.

My EWCM has stopped now and no OV pains anymore and my boobs are sore - so surely I must have ovulated by now and therefore should have had a temp rise.

is it bad to get a temp rise a few days after you actually O?

Any help would be really appreciated - I cant find anything about this on google.

Bx x :hugs:


----------



## loopylew

Im not sure hun, i always think that my ewcm stops before my temp rises, a good day or so before. Things are maybe going in real slow motion? not sure x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Beck

I get EWCM for about 5 days - i get it prior and post O - When i get a positive OPK i tend to get a rise the day after - sometimes 2 days after (must depend on when i do the test i guess).

Have you been feeling rundown or under the weather? that could have affected it?xx


----------



## Beckic

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey Beck
> 
> I get EWCM for about 5 days - i get it prior and post O - When i get a positive OPK i tend to get a rise the day after - sometimes 2 days after (must depend on when i do the test i guess).
> 
> Have you been feeling rundown or under the weather? that could have affected it?xx

Looking back over the last four months that I have temped - I always get my temp rise a couple days after I would have normally said I ovulated (going from ov pains and ewcm) and this month the ultrasound and the OPK seem to confirm what I have been thinking - that my rise is later than it should be. i am a bit run down this month cos of stress at work - but I think its been off every month.

Hopefully not an issue - I'm just looking for more problems I guess - have to stop self-diagnosing!!. Just worried that not having a temp rise for a few days after ov is a problem.

On the up side - if I take ovulation from the day I thought it was rather than the temp rise - then I have a longer luteal phase than I thought!!

bx x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hayz1981

I've thought a couple of times that my temp rise comes 2 days after O, not the next day. Reading 'taking charge of your fertility' it sounds like thats possible. I dont think it's a problem as such though - although I'm no expert.

How was your temp today?

xxx


----------



## Beckic

hayz1981 said:


> I've thought a couple of times that my temp rise comes 2 days after O, not the next day. Reading 'taking charge of your fertility' it sounds like thats possible. I dont think it's a problem as such though - although I'm no expert.
> 
> How was your temp today?
> 
> xxx

Thanks honey,

Got a temp rise today (cd21) - so 3 - 4 days after I think I O. Fertitliy friend has goen crazy adn doesnt knwo what to think - and has put me at O on cd 15 - which I knwo for a fact is wrogn cos I had an ultrasound on cd16 and saw the follie ready to pop.

Oh well.

Not going to worry.... (she says biting her nails).

Bx x x:hugs:


----------



## devon60

I know this is as an old question, but I thought I'd respond in case anyone is still searching for the answer.

I, too noticed my temp rose about 2 days after I thought I ovulated, and started looking for studies about it and found that temp rise does not happen exactly one day after O in all women. I also found a quote from a doctor:

"It can take one to two days after ovulation for progesterone to build up enough to raise your body temperature. ...," says Tracy Telles, an obstetrician at Stanford University in Palo Alto, California. 

For me, EW CM abruptly stops a couple days before my temp rise, so I assume I O sometime in that window. Besides, the exact day isn't so important, as long as we BD every day or two during that fertile time!


----------

